#  > Faadoo Engineers Would Read This First >  > BTech News & Tech Updates >  >  Admission in B.Tech, MCA direct

## glaneducation

hi Friends,

We provides direct admission in *B.Tech, MCA, BCA, MBA, M.Tech* programs directly without any donation in best college in UP, Delhi/NCR. with 100% placement.
K.N.Modi, Modinagar
ITS
sunderdeep
ABES
IAMR, Ghaziabad
United college, GN
BBDIT,Gzb,
MIT, Bsr
IIPM etc





  Similar Threads: Direct b.tech admission in west bengal-b.tech direct admission in west bangal Direct b.tech admission in biotech-b.tech direct admission in bio tech Direct admission in b.tech - 2012 btech direct admission Direct admission in b.tech in bangalore - btech direct admission in banglore Direct admission in b.tech in cse-b.tech 2012 direct admission in cse

----------


## dimpysingh

thats really superb i want to get admission of my brother in it that would really help me a lot in this segment

----------


## Wesley Cheek

Really a Great Post..I enjoy a lot..This will give the many informative ideas of the post..Thanks for the nice post..Keep Sharing..

Great post and thanks for sharing.

----------

